# Question on Modifier 59,80 for Asst Surgeon



## carol52 (Jun 7, 2011)

I need help with modifiers for asst. surgeon.  Billed out Gallbladder 47605 and Repair of Ventral Hernia 49566. This was denied. Do we need to add the 59 modifier  for the assit surgeon along with the 80 modifier ? Initial surgery was paid with 59 added to the 49566
Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 8, 2011)

*Yes*

Yes .... coding for the assist should be exactly the same as for the primary with the addition of the appropriate assist modifier (80, 82, AS)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## carol52 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, We had a big discussion on this , appreciate your reply


----------



## skh_fla (Jun 14, 2011)

I would also make sure you list 80 first - usually any modifier that affects the payment amount should be listed first


----------

